
M2OS: A Small and Lightweight Ada RTOS for Microcontrollers - pjmlp
https://m2os.unican.es/
======
numlock86
This:

> allows to apply the advanced techniques used in high integrity systems (i.e.
> aircraft flight control, medical devices, critical industrial control) to
> the smallest MCUs used by industry and hobbyists

But also this:

> M2OS implements one-shot non-preemptive scheduling policy

Uhm, what? Those two paragraphs cancel out each other pretty much.

> The STM32F4 board is based on the ARM Cortex-M4 microcontroller. The amount
> of memory available in this board does not justify the use of a small RTOS
> as M2OS, however we have decided to port M2OS to this board to explore its
> implementation on ARM microcontrollers.

STM32F4 is a controller family, not a board. Is this some GPT-3 output?

The list goes on ...

Seriously, what am I even looking at? Is this just some SEO optimized site
with a bunch of buzzwords and some seemingly valid content?

~~~
parsecs
If you look at ST's product chart page, STM32F4XX microcontrollers can have
anywhere from 512K to 2056K of flash, maybe they're suggesting that 512K
doesn't justify the use of small rtos?

~~~
Gibbon1
It's usually not the amount of flash that's the problem with an RTOS on an
embedded microcontroller. It's the amount of RAM. Because each process
requires it's own stack. That said STM32 parts generally have enough.

------
Koshkin
_There 's a mini-RTOS in my language!_

[https://blog.adacore.com/theres-a-mini-rtos-in-my-
language](https://blog.adacore.com/theres-a-mini-rtos-in-my-language)

Fascinating.

------
snvzz
There's quite a lot of OSS RTOSs.

[https://www.osrtos.com/](https://www.osrtos.com/)

------
staycoolboy
When did Ada become popular in the embedded RTOS space? First I've heard of it
and I've been working in the space for two decades.

~~~
NovemberWhiskey
In aerospace and/or defense?

~~~
staycoolboy
No. Is that where Ada is used?

~~~
NovemberWhiskey
Yup; there's real-time Ada in half the things flying around, and most all of
the ones painted grey.

~~~
staycoolboy
That is amazing. There are so many good links in the peer comments. I worked
at STMicro, then briefly at Arm, then at IAR. I never once encountered Ada.
Two separate worlds!

